# Slingshot Room / Collection



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

So yesterday was my 1 year anniversary on the forum and also I was lucky enough to finish my slingshot / hobby room yesterday - AWESOME!! I wanted to have the ability to shoot indoors, so I built a catch box into the workbench. I can shoot indoors up to 38 feet. Absolutely have been bitten by the slingshot addiction and look forward to many more years.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

That is an awesome collection and room. As someone new r this hobby/sport, I am afraid to see where I'll be in a year from now.

I love your variety!


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Looks a bit barren.. maybe you should spruce the place up with a few slingshots..


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Some fine looking specimens you got there Bud!!!!!!! Nice collection!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Amazing collection and room!!!!! Well done man!


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Wow Neat Collection I like that lime green Rambone.


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Very nice collection! Congratulations


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Wow! Top quality collection!


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Makes me happy to see a few of I made on there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Now that's what I call a serious collection. Some very nice frames for sure.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

I love it bi hope to have something similar soon. I'm fixing up my shop now.

Njones


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice collection, love the room


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great collection and room, so well organized and clean!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Wow  You got it good! Very nice!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

woot woot! Look at all those Metro Shooters! Some that I miss soooo much (the Zebra Knight *swooon*)


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Woah, all of that in just 1 year! Awesome collection! I like the hobby room too! Now all you need is a display wall.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Great collection!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Holy Zeus ... you have got it BAAAD !!!! :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## bradclark1 (Jan 26, 2016)

You must have a very understanding wife.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

bradclark1 said:


> You must have a very understanding wife.


haha. That's exactly what I was thinking. I have to listen to my wife every time I buy one.

Njones


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks for the compliments everyone!!!! The secret to the wife is to have her know that if I don't have my slingshots that she has to go hiking with me - especially in the winter!!! Works everytime!! :thumbsup:


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Vly62 said:


> Thanks for the compliments everyone!!!! The secret to the wife is to have her know that if I don't have my slingshots that she has to go hiking with me - especially in the winter!!! Works everytime!! :thumbsup:


Ah, Blackmail! Gotcha'


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Absurd. Absolutely absurd. (not). 1 year into this and you have fifty or so frames and an excellent shop/range. Do you have a day job? Man alive you sure are exemplary as a slingshoteer. I think every maker onboard here is represented.

That indoor range is teits... make 'em and try 'em all in the same place. My shop and garage are adjacent, does that count? No., Because you incorporated your catch box into your work bench. Got me beat!

Proud of you amigo....you done gud.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Master Collector Badge - Instantly


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Awesome !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

So........which one is your favorite?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Awesome! 
38' INDOOR RANGE!!! Rediculous!

I love it!


----------



## WindLvr (Jul 16, 2014)

That is a nice setup all the way around!


----------



## Gary r. voigt (Oct 8, 2012)

very nice collection there...I am on my way and have something to look forward to...

Gary


----------

